# I've got to get me one of these switches!



## RivRunR (Dec 5, 2011)

Switch
:LOL2:


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 5, 2011)

New wire marine said:


> ** Note, New Wire Marine not responsible if you actually attempt to build an ejector seat **




hahahaa.. best disclaimer ever..


----------



## dkuster (Dec 5, 2011)

That is funny!

But thanks also for the link to that site. They have some nice looking switch panels with various options.

I like the custom 5-switch panel with accessory socket and voltmeter.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 5, 2011)

=D> =D> :LOL2: 

I might have to put one of those in my car to scare my daughter when she reaches to change the radio station.


----------



## bulldog (Dec 5, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## thereverend (Dec 6, 2011)

that's definitely going on my xmas wish list!!!


----------



## MadCatter (Jan 14, 2012)

Imagine putting one on your bass boat and having it set to activate a 'vibrating' massage seat pad you hid under their seat cushion the night before - then letting them hit the switch while sitting in the chair when they ask about it..
:mrgreen:


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 19, 2012)

I was thinking about putting some sort of electrical shocker into my captain's chair in case one of my friends mistakenly sits in it. Ejector seat would be even better!


----------



## RivRunR (Jan 19, 2012)

Just making it a bilge pump switch would probably be enough to get their attention when they hear it start humming


----------



## vahunter (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha awesome. First thing I thought of, "go-go-gadget ejector seat!"


----------

